# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  De Chlorinated Water

## Logan

So I just got and started to use a dechlorinater in Lola's cage. Is it too late though? Next month I will have had her for year. using un chlorinated water.

----------


## Carlos

Either Lola is pretty resilient to Cl or your treatment facility does not add a lot of it.  Better safe than sorry and use it from now on Logan  :Smile:  .

----------

